# Plant Bulbs



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I bought a pack of Aqua Plant bulbs at Petco today. I was curious of how well they will grow, so I thought what the heck I'll give them a try. The pack has 4 bulbs 1 each of a Water Lilly, Onion, Barclaya & Aponogeton.

_Has anyone else tried these bulbs_?... If so, _will I be happy or disappointed_?

_How do I tell which end is up_ :???: ...Looking at the pack it is obvious on one of the bulbs because there is some plant left on the end, but not on the others.

_Is there a way to tell which bulb is which plant by the shape of the bulb?_


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

I am an Aquatics CAS at a lowly petco. The big perfectly round bulb is the lily, the smallest, more tube shaped with lots of hairs (think a coconut right off the tree) is the apon. The onion has some plant sticking out. and the barcalya is the remaining one.


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

if any of them float when you first add water, give them a little squeeze underwater so they'll sink. Floaters, 99% of the time, don't sprout. I usually start them out in a shallow dish of water in a window sill untill they start sprouting (takes about 1-2 weeks in my experiance for them all to sprout) before planting them in the tank root side down.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks alot scitz, you have been a big help.


----------

